# La fibra óptica está llegando al límite



## josemanuelma15 (Oct 9, 2011)

Los cables de fibra óptica fueron un revolucionario descubrimiento en materia de comunicaciones en decadas pasadas, pero La capacidad de estos cables de fibra de vidrio utilizados para transportar datos puede agotarse antes de lo que se pensaba.

La idea de que la tecnología de fibra actual tiene una capacidad infinita es equivocada. Estamos comenzando a sobrepasar los límites fundamentales de la tecnología actual.

Nuevas pruebas de laboratorio muestran que la tecnología actual se está acercando rápidamente a sus límites y puede necesitar un rediseño radical, por lo que se requiere de forma rápida hacerle un rediseño para asumir las nuevas demandas. Los últimos resultados de laboratorio muestran que los actuales volúmenes de datos son ya más de un 50% superiores a los índices máximos de los cables de fibra óptica.

El primer cambio mejoró la transmisión a través de las fibras, de modo que las señales ópticas no se limitaron a ser absorbidas en su trayecto. Esto dio lugar a fibras con velocidades de datos cientos de veces mayores y una capacidad potencial miles de veces mayor.

Estas fibras mejoradas se han convertido en el estándar y ahora se encuentran bajo la tierra y el mar en todo el mundo. La limitación entonces ha estado en el láser y la electrónica que preparan y luego traducen las señales ópticas a ambos lados de estos cables de luz.

Por supuesto, el punto en que los datos requeridos por los usuarios de internet superen la capacidad sólo depende de cuán rápido aumente la demanda, una cifra muy difícil de predecir, en estos momentos los servidores de video en demanda requieren de gran ancho de banda.


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

En España con nuestro par de hilos de cobre nos basta! modo sarcasmo off...


----------



## renanvinicius (Dic 7, 2011)

hombre le par de cobre no es tan malo.... en mi casa nisiquiera telefonica quiere ponerlo... asi que imaginate si me ponen fibra optica!


----------



## keysoy (Ene 5, 2012)

Pues en mi pueblo tienen pensado ponerlo pronto... yo estoy muy contento... Aunque ya la están poniendo en el polígono industrial.

El problema de la fibra optica es el coste que tiene la instalación. Pero merece la pena


----------



## Electronec (Ene 5, 2012)

Yo conozco pueblos que les llega cuerda mojá....

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Abr 7, 2012)

yo no  me cambio por nadie con mis 4mb de velocidad jajajaj


----------



## elgriego (Abr 7, 2012)

En nuestro pais ,o en la parte en que yo vivo ,El tener fibra optica para acceso a internet implica. casi, casi, asociarse a Telefonica.por ahora sigo con el Dial-up,y mis 56 kb de velocidad 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 7, 2012)

con que pongan un filtro para que solo circule por internet informacion util y necesaria les aseguro que se descomprime el trafico y con un apar de cobre vuelve a sobrar.

la fibra optica debe estar saturada de gansadas que circulan por la web .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 7, 2012)

Aca lo mas ancho que tengo para trafico de datos es el puerto USB del computador donde conecto el modem inalambico HSDPA, y tengo 2GB de consumo basico y al consumirlos la velocidad baja a 128kbps en red EDGE


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2012)

siempre se podra poner mas fibra optica....


----------



## Manub (Abr 17, 2012)

Lo de los cables de cobre lo confirmo, aquì en Galicia , España todavia no han llegado al lìmite aùn se usan los cables de acero recubiertos de cobre y con ADSL por ellos, ¡¡Pais!!.


----------



## eschizo (Abr 18, 2012)

En Colombia se esta empezando a implementar fibra óptica para todo el territorio nacional. 
Considero que aún quedan muchos años para que lleguemos a desbordar su capacidad, pues a medida que se incrementa la tecnología y la robustez de datos, se tendrá que llegar al momento de lograr la mayor calidad en la menor cantidad de bits posibles.

Saludos!



En Colombia se esta empezando a implementar fibra óptica para todo el territorio nacional. 
Considero que aún quedan muchos años para que lleguemos a desbordar su capacidad, pues a medida que se incrementa la tecnología y la robustez de datos, se tendrá que llegar al momento de lograr la mayor calidad en la menor cantidad de bits posibles.

Saludos!


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 18, 2012)

josemanuelma15 dijo:


> La limitación entonces ha estado en el láser y la electrónica que preparan y luego traducen las señales ópticas a ambos lados de estos cables de luz.


 Si alguien puede mejorar esto a la misma velocidad del incremento de datos tal vez nunca usemos otros medios.


----------



## juanjosm (May 10, 2012)

Se supone que re refiere a las grandes conexiones como la de Europa y américa que atraviesa el oceano, no el cable de fibra optica que llega a tu casa...

Saludos...


----------

